# Okaloosa Pier Report and Tips??



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

I would like to go to the Okaloosa Pier with my son this weekend. We are both newbies. Not looking for anything huge, but something to eat!

What should we go after, how heavy should the tackle be, what tactics/bait? Should I try to catch bait or will frozen work? Time of day or tides?

Thanks for the help!:notworthy:

Also, would consider a ride on Sunday, especially for reds or trout.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*okaloosa pier*

Spanish mackerel - You can fish fairly light tackle with spoons, jigs, jerk jiggers, bubble rigs, etc.. worked fast. Use a light steel leader.


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

*How far out?*

Is there a best area, such between the bars, to fish? As opposed to the deeper water?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Spanish can literally be coming from anywhere. Just watch where the locals are and you should have no problem.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

I fish okaloosa pier quite often. Then best spot usually for Spanish is the end, or the trough between the 1st and 2nd sand bar. Get ya a couple of gotchas and 50lb or heavier monofilimant leader and when you work them, let the gotcha sink to the bottom and work it off the bottom with fast twitches. Good luck!


----------

